# Are some people SO stupid to wash car today in full sun



## eng59 (Feb 6, 2006)

My neighbour is washing his car now, full sun,just gone 3pm...

And I guess he doesn't like getting up early to wash his make believe M (stick on badge :lol BMW 3 series convertible 

Guess it'll be the Brillo pad to remove the sun baked water marks then....

If you're going to wash it,do it properly....

Ah... neighbours....:car:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Yes not the best policy but have done so many times and as long as do a panel at a time and rinse , then rinse fully at end and in garage to dry usually not a problem for me


----------



## Simonrev (Nov 26, 2012)

Use Adams shampoo and it isn't an issue ...


----------



## eng59 (Feb 6, 2006)

Derek, true you may get away with a panel at a time, but he is power washing it,so nicely drying ,water marked car..guess as you can't get water marks on fabric hood is his way of thinking it's sensible to wash in full sun...the panel being every panel on car...
He's the kind of guy who thrashes the engine ,then parks up,revving the nuts out of car, obviously in his deluded mind ,his way of letting engine cool down 
mechanical sympathy..Not.....


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Sometimes having the luxury to "wash it properly" does not apply, I've washed the car in full sun plenty of times, why? Because that's the only time I could wash it. With the correct method it's not a massive issue.

At the end of the day I guess it's his car and therefore it doesn't necessarily make him a "moron" for washing his car how he wants to and perhaps that's the only way he knows.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

I have washed mine in the sun plenty of times as i don't always have a choice. it is not a massive issue by any stretch


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

Simonrev said:


> Use Adams shampoo and it isn't an issue ...


exactly, even if it dries on lol

the trick with other stuff is wash a panel and rinse then rinse the whole car and use a qd as a drying aid 

and...where in the uk is it sunny and hot today? its been cloudy and raining here in the north west


----------



## Eddmeister (May 6, 2011)

Wash the car in bright sun,no sun...snow

If done properly it doesn't matter a jot.


----------



## st1965 (Apr 21, 2016)

I washed my black mondeo st at 11am this morning in sunny south wales ! It was 22 degrees celcius and had no issues. It was washed, rinsed and dried panel by panel with no issues at all. As said earlier..its the guys car and if he wants to wash it in the only way he knows how..thats his choice. He paid for it..so if he wants to drive around with water marks on his car...THATS UP TO HIM !


----------



## Scotie (Aug 24, 2016)

I wash my car whatever the weather, makes no difference to me :lol: helps when my car is coated with Fusso, if theres any watermarks once i have finished i just go over with a QD. Simple :thumb:


----------



## MrRJ (Jul 15, 2017)

I washed two cars today in the 30degree sun. Pressure washed them both first, too. Perhaps not best practice but today was the only day I could do it for another week. No water spots on either car and both came up very well.

Let your neighbour crack on with what he's doing.


----------



## MrRJ (Jul 15, 2017)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> exactly, even if it dries on lol
> 
> the trick with other stuff is wash a panel and rinse then rinse the whole car and use a qd as a drying aid
> 
> and...where in the uk is it sunny and hot today? its been cloudy and raining here in the north west


30degrees here in W. London. Lovely day!


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm waiting to do mine, got to wait until the sun goes as I don't have luxury of a hose lol watering cans all the way... plus I'm out of Tango to dry it with.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## rottenapple (Jun 12, 2014)

MrRJ said:


> 30degrees here in W. London. Lovely day!


Can you see the sun in London through the haze and smog 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## MrRJ (Jul 15, 2017)

rottenapple said:


> Can you see the sun in London through the haze and smog
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Just about! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

I washed my son's car (which is metallic black) in full sun. The panels were so hot, there was literally steam coming off when the car was being washed.

Wasn't a problem at all washing wise, and no water spots. You just have to keep the panels wet - works well if you spray a mist using a PW over the car every so often.


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

Done mine plenty of times in the sun yes it's not ideal but sometimes there's no other option i just try and keep wetting the car then run around it like a madman trying to wash and dry it lol


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

As much as we moan about poor weather and the chance to wash our cars in decent weather, we sometimes have no choice, the main thing is to keep the panels dripping wet and rinse off with de ironised water then dry off with QD.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Only time I don't t wash mine, is when it's raining.


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

alfajim said:


> Only time I don't t wash mine, is when it's raining.


I find washing the car in the rain to be quite therapeutic.....

Sent by a phone of some description!


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

I've washed mine when it's baking hot, I've washed mine when it's raining, I've started so I'll finish kinda thing. I've even washed it at my local Tesco jetwash at 2am!.

Don't really see the issue...


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

I've washed my car plenty of times in full sun, not ideal, but sometimes it's the only time I've got available!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ford8loke (Jan 11, 2016)

st1965 said:


> I washed my black mondeo st at 11am this morning in sunny south wales ! It was 22 degrees celcius and had no issues. It was washed, rinsed and dried panel by panel with no issues at all. As said earlier..its the guys car and if he wants to wash it in the only way he knows how..thats his choice. He paid for it..so if he wants to drive around with water marks on his car...THATS UP TO HIM !


I washed my st220 today as well
Partly shaded, I do the whole car then rinse. QD removes any water marks.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## brooklandsracer (Mar 3, 2017)

Today I went over whole car with Adams qd and not a smear in sight but the MF was pretty hot buffing it off. Great stuff.

Well eng359 what is your comment about all the dw members whom also do their car in the sun as well as your neighbour whom you've abused?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

J1ODY A said:


> I'm waiting to do mine, got to wait until the sun goes as I don't have luxury of a hose lol watering cans all the way... plus I'm out of Tango to dry it with.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Iru bru will do just as well try the new sugar free extra version cures the drying problem


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Some of us don't have facilities to get the car out of the sun, so have no choice but to wash in the sun.


----------



## eng59 (Feb 6, 2006)

All thanks for comments, and yes his ££ and his car, so end ....
Sure the DW's who do wash their cars take the necessary steps...


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Sun? What's that. Thick cloud and rain over here all day. Still stuck the barbecue on this evening though. 

To get back on topic, I'm happy to wash the car regardless of the weather, or time of day. If it needs washed, it needs washed. 

Cooks


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

People have posted videos of their neighbours using brushes etc and now they cry about the time of day they wash their car?

We ARE the minority. WE ARE THE ODD ONES. As far as 99% of the population are concerned if it doesn't have crap stuck to it, it's clean. 

Your neighbour probably talks on his 'getting on with life' forum about how his neighbour is such a freak that he washes the sponge he's used to clean his car in its own bucket. 

It's all relative. Don't be a plank.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

wayne451 said:


> People have posted videos of their neighbours using brushes etc and now they cry about the time of day they wash their car?
> 
> We ARE the minority. WE ARE THE ODD ONES. As far as 99% of the population are concerned if it doesn't have crap stuck to it, it's clean.
> 
> ...


Excuse me I'm different not ODD:lol: but the wife may confirm I'm annoying as well:thumb:


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

J1ODY A said:


> I'm waiting to do mine, got to wait until the sun goes as I don't have luxury of a hose lol watering cans all the way... plus I'm out of Tango to dry it with.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Get yourself a Worx Portable pressure washer from Argos; will change your (car wash) life.

You can even stick the hose in a bucket of ONR if you want to do a pre rinse!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chrissymk3 (Jul 6, 2015)

I have washed mine in direct sunlight before, just kept the panels wet with the hose. 

Wasn't too bad but not in a hurry to do it again... it's not often an issue up here in Newcastle though haha!


----------



## C-Max (Oct 1, 2015)

eng59 said:


> My neighbour is washing his car now, full sun,just gone 3pm...
> 
> And I guess he doesn't like getting up early to wash his make believe M (stick on badge :lol BMW 3 series convertible
> 
> ...


As DW is a place to offer and gain advice, why don't you help the fella and explain his errors and offer some advice or products to help.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

The main problem with washing the car in the sun is all the comedians that pass by saying "you're going to make it rain" oh how I chortle.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I've not had any really troubles washing a car in the sun, in fact I washed my CLS during the middle of yesterday and it was bloody hot. Thing was, I just kept spraying it down with water to stop it drying. So wash 2-3 panels, then hose the car and carry on. Only water marks were on the windows really and they came off with some glass cleaner. 

That said I have witnessed my neighbour washing his car in a dubious manner in the baking sun. I think the lack of water and using an applicator pad to simply smear the dirt around didn't help the situation. Once he was done he said to me it still looks filthy, so a microfibre and quick detailer later, it looked clean. I there the cloth away afterwards haha


----------



## hardyd44 (Mar 31, 2014)

my neighbor was cleaning his company car with Mr muscle glass cleaner and a terry towel, I was attempting to polish :buffer: a new to me car in the sun ( a panel in its own shade) - I went across and gave him a couple of microfibers and said use these not the terry towel and left him to it. he said didn't you wash that car yesterday - tried to explain what I was doing, he said " I don't want to know" he knows that there lays the path of madness that we are struck with and is happy with it being (to him) clean and shiny, as said before we are the odd ones :lol:


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

C-Max said:


> As DW is a place to offer and gain advice, why don't you help the fella and explain his errors and offer some advice or products to help.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Somehow I'm not sure the OP will be back to this thread but I totally agree with you. :thumb:


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

I'm not odd - I'm "special"!

Tell your neighbour to move to a soft water area and water spots will become a thing of the past!

At least he's washing it though - plenty are happy to ride round in a minging cesspit!


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

So long as you dont let the panels dry in the sun its fine. 

Washed our cars plenty of times in full sun and you just have to keep moving round the car and either keep it wet ir do it in small sections. 

I use a (here we go...) Autoglym soft drying blade (carefully) and that helps a lot when the car is likely to dry rapidly (and no ... it doesn't scratch the paint if its warmed and cleaned and used very gently) 

On some washs I use a drying aid instead. 




Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

Well, I'm daft too!

Wash the car no matter what the weather, as long as the water can get out the bucket.


----------



## Danjc (Dec 1, 2013)

Washed in the sun many times and on a few occasions I have had the garden sprinkler on going over the car to keep the panels wet and cool. I looked a tool to the neighbors but it worked well so job well done :thumb:


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

I've washed our black car in the sun several times before now, using rain water in the PW means I just need to re-wet the whole car each time I rinse a panel. Once it's clean, the warm panels plus a slightly damp drying towel and some FK425 gets it dry without spots or smears (just need to remember to dry the side facing the sun first!)


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

My driveway gets the sun all morning so guess what, no i don't wait til afternoon i crack on and get the job done just like Danjc says, keep it wet until your drying and it's fine.

p.s Remember most neighbours couldn't give a rats ****, mine does his new golf with a brush from a dustpan and brush wilko set £1.50 and he couldn't be happier.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

It isn't such an issue if you use a good shampoo I don't think. Our water here is hard as hades. Literally limestone central.

With the (black) Navara I find that if you use the PW to stream water down the sides to cool the panels, and then begin with BH foam etc, followed by careful handwashing and constant rinsing you just don't get the issues you expect.

Follow it off by a good dry with MF towel and Koch Chemie FSE and you just don't get marks. If I was that worried I would work on the roof, sides etc individually and dry them before doing the next part.

Washing in the rain would not bother me a jot, sometimes it is the easiest time to get the real crud off.


----------



## cargainz (Jul 25, 2016)

I've washed car in full sun and also applied an AIO in full sun. Its possible but you need to be more organised. Are the detailing police going to arrest me now?


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Not every one is a car "Nut" it may not be his/her thing don't judge someone by your own expectations/standards,concentrate on your own car.


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

Do we really have the option in the UK to decide when to clean our cars? It's either raining or sunny, the optimum weather is probably few and far between.

I cleaned, polished and waxed my black car on Saturday in full sun, you just have to alter the way you do things like keep the car when whilst washing before rinsing and remove polish/wax sooner than normal.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Wash my car (black) in full sun sometimes. Doesn't cause too much issue at all other than APC drying on the tyre or fallout remover drying on the wheels too quickly.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I couldn't wash a black car in full sun as I live in a very hard water area (nearly 500 um). It would make the job 10 times as long if I did


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

Suns out  guns out  #standard

Wldnt wax or polish in full sun tho

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gibee (Jul 5, 2013)

DI vessel vs sun... no problemo!


----------



## Tykebike (Mar 27, 2016)

One of the hardest lessons in life is to understand that not everyone has the same opinion as you but it doesn't mean that they are wrong. Having said that I still have strong opinions.
I think this sums it up rather well: Jimmy Hughes - Neighbour Neighbour 




Having said all that I'm waiting until Monday to have a full day on my V70 as it looks like being overcast but rain free.
Work order:
Snow foam
2 bucket Wash
MF towel dry
Bilt Hamber (BH) Korrosol decontamination
Rinse off
BH Clay bar with some Dodo Juice Born Slippy
Rinse off & dry
Polish - Chemical Guys (CG) V38 using DA polisher
Glaze - Poorboys White Diamond Glaze
Seal - CG Jetseal 109
Wax - Collinite 845
Collapse - Settee


----------



## Autoglanz.UK (Sep 16, 2017)

+1 for Adams Shampoo. Wash in any weather. If you do get the odd watermark a quick spritz of Koch Chemie fse sorts it!

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------

